# Angeln in Kenia?



## knollwinst (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine reise nach Kenia gebucht, das Hotel liegt am Diani Beach. Hat einer von Euch Erfahrung, welche Gesellsschaft man für ne Chartertour nehmen sollte und von wo aus man am besten buchen sollte? Was sollte man da so anlegen für 6 Stunden?? Ich danke Euch für jeden Tip!!!Ach ja, und wie steht es eigentlich so Ende Juni/ Anfang Juli mit dem Fischen?
Knollwin


----------



## FroDo (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Kenia?*

Hallo knollwinst,

ich war vor über zehn jahren mal in kenia zum hochseefischen. Die tour ging von malindi los und war für big game verhältnisse recht preiswert. Gefangen wurden ein sail und bonitos. Gebucht hatten wir über den afrikan safari club. 

Ansonsten dürften da mittlerweile auch einige weitere anbieter existieren, die ihre boote über die allgegenwärtigen beach boys vermieten - da heißt es feilschen was das zeug hält. Meist sind deren ausrüstung allerdings weniger gut, so dass es sich empfiehlt, eigenes material mitzunehmen, zumindest rollen und kleinzeugs. Einen link hab ich noch: 

http://www.kenyabeach.com/nomadboats-g.html

Viel erfolg!


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Kenia?*

Hallo Knollwinst,
habe auch einmal bis jetzt vor Kenia gefischt (Malindi). Es ist aber leider so, dass du dir nicht gerade die Hochsaison ausgesucht hast. Ich würde mich auf kleinere Boote (billige..) konzentrieren und gleich hinter dem Riff auf kleinere Fische angeln. Es wird natürlich jeder der Beach Boys riesige Versprechungen machen, aber nach meinen Kenntnissen ist gerade in dieser Zeit wenig zu holen. Es mag sein, das weit draußen an der Watamuplatte große Marlins oder auch Haie gefangen werden. Aber das sind lange und teure Ausfahrten.
Mein Rat also: Leichteres Schleppangeln mit Wobblern z.B. auf Kingfisch, Barrakuda und Giant Trevally. Sind tolle Sportfische.


----------



## knollwinst (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Kenia?*

Ich danke Euch für Eure Tipps!

Ich werde es dann wohl mal in der Nähe der Küste probieren! Kann man denn den Beachboys vertrauen, wenn man bei denen eine Fahrt auf nem kleinen Boot kauft, oder erzählen die nur Mist? Kann man da eigentlich auch mal in Ruhe am Strand liegen, oder nerven die die ganze Zeit? 

Danke Euch,
Knollwin


----------



## FroDo (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Kenia?*

Den beachboys vertrauen? - eher nicht. Eine anzahlung würde ich denen zumindest nie in die hand drücken. Was die fischerei betrifft verstehen die meistens schon was, hab da auch schon gute erfahrungen in anderen ländern gemacht. Lass dich aber von den fotos nicht blenden, die sie dir sicher in die hand drücken werden, die sind im zweifel über längere zeit gesammelt. 

Auf jeden fall solltest du dir zeit lassen, frag ruhig erstmal andere touris was sie mit dem jeweiligen anbieter für erfahrungen gemacht haben, lass dir die boote zeigen und verhandle über den preis - der sinkt automatisch, je öfter sie dich nicht überzeugen konnten mitzufahren. 

Bei uns war es damals so, dass der strand zum teil zum hotel gehörte, da hatte man seine ruhe und wurde nicht angesprochen - kein beachboy durfte da hin. Auf dem öffentlichen gelände können die jungs schon nerven, aber auch unterhaltsam sein, je nach dem, was man für ein typ ist und wie man reagiert.

Viel erfolg und gute erholung


----------



## AKor74 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Kenia?*

330 USD für 6Stunden und die Fische gehören der Firma, die die Boote bereitstellt? Die hören doch wohl die Einschläge nicht, vorallem als Bedingung. Verwerten könnte man solch einen Riesen zwar eh nicht vor Ort, aber als Bedingung schon echt krass. Wenn der Ostseekutter vorschreibt, aller Dorsch größer 45cm ist mein, na dann gute Nacht Marie.

In diesem Sinne, AKor


----------

